# Late Aug Walleye and Pike Strategies in Northern Ontario



## jpichey (Jul 14, 2007)

We are heading up to Wilderness North out of Armstrong Aug 29th thru Sep 4th for our annual trip. We normally fish Zig Zag lake in June/July, but decided to try later in the season this year. Can anyone help out with tips for late season Walleye and Pike? I was told they should be feeding in the shallows this time of the year. We normally fish jigs and bottom bouncers deep in June and July for the eyes along with deep diving cranks for Pike. What would you guys recommend for this time of year?

Thanks again!!! :beer:


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Fish the edges of weedlines, upsize weedless bass stuff for pike.

Walleyes will be more light and water-temp sensitive, and will be "where you find them". Likely they'll be wherever the bait is, I'd look for running/moving water at sunup and sundown, then try to pattern the fish from there throughout the day.


----------



## shae1986 (Sep 28, 2006)

Trolling some cranks over those shallower rocks and sand transitions should help find some active fish, also dont overlook fishing overtop some weeds for walleyes. For pike look for those deep cabbage beds, this is probably where you will find some decent pike action. Also any kind of rock bars, if there are any, are also a good spot, dont be afriad too through very large jerk bait lures for the pike.


----------

